# DOW 22,000!!



## Dschrute3

Dang, Trump killin it son! 


The Dow Jones industrial average notched another milestone on Wednesday, breaking above 22,000 for the first time.

The 30-stock index broke above that level before holding just 17 points higher. The Dow reached the record with a boost from Apple's stock, which surged nearly 4 percent after posting quarterly results that blew expectations out of the water.

The company reported earnings per share of $1.67 on revenue of $45.4 billion. Analysts polled by Reuters expected earnings per share of $1.57 on revenue of $44.89 billion.

DRUDGE REPORT 2017®


----------



## BlackFlag

Yes rhe market's been doing great the last 8 or so years


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

My retirement plans and investments are smiling.


----------



## miketx

BlackFlag said:


> Yes rhe market's been doing great the last 8 or so years


Nonsense! We lost a ton of money under the purple lipped jug head.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Dschrute3 said:


> Dang, Trump killin it son!
> 
> 
> The Dow Jones industrial average notched another milestone on Wednesday, breaking above 22,000 for the first time.
> 
> The 30-stock index broke above that level before holding just 17 points higher. The Dow reached the record with a boost from Apple's stock, which surged nearly 4 percent after posting quarterly results that blew expectations out of the water.
> 
> The company reported earnings per share of $1.67 on revenue of $45.4 billion. Analysts polled by Reuters expected earnings per share of $1.57 on revenue of $44.89 billion.
> 
> DRUDGE REPORT 2017®


Once again proving that Politifact is in desperate need of some new fact checkers.  Better yet scrap the site and let's find one that is able of report facts that reflect well on our President's performance.


----------



## Muhammed

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> My retirement plans and investments are smiling.


...until the bubble bursts.


----------



## Moonglow

Muhammed said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> My retirement plans and investments are smiling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...until the bubble bursts.
Click to expand...

Don't remind them of that..


----------



## Moonglow

I make a small fortune on my card board futures..


----------



## NYcarbineer

If a president has to be assigned responsibility for where the market is,  that would be Obama.  Virtually all of the economic policies from his presidency are still in place,

such as, the higher tax rate on those in the top bracket, you know, the one that the muppets assured us would destroy the economy.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Oh, and then there's Obamacare, still in place, that those same muppets assured us was going to destroy the economy.


----------



## Moonglow

NYcarbineer said:


> If a president has to be assigned responsibility for where the market is,  that would be Obama.  Virtually all of the economic policies from his presidency are still in place,
> 
> such as, the higher tax rate on those in the top bracket, you know, the one that the muppets assured us would destroy the economy.


It did ruin the US, have you seen Death Valley?


----------



## Dschrute3

Muhammed said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> My retirement plans and investments are smiling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...until the bubble bursts.
Click to expand...


You have to factor that in your decision-making process. There will be a downturn in the Markets. That's just the nature of the beast. Make wise decisions now, or suffer the consequences later.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Moonglow said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a president has to be assigned responsibility for where the market is,  that would be Obama.  Virtually all of the economic policies from his presidency are still in place,
> 
> such as, the higher tax rate on those in the top bracket, you know, the one that the muppets assured us would destroy the economy.
> 
> 
> 
> It did ruin the US, have you seen Death Valley?
Click to expand...


Is that where the death panels are located?


----------



## Moonglow

NYcarbineer said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a president has to be assigned responsibility for where the market is,  that would be Obama.  Virtually all of the economic policies from his presidency are still in place,
> 
> such as, the higher tax rate on those in the top bracket, you know, the one that the muppets assured us would destroy the economy.
> 
> 
> 
> It did ruin the US, have you seen Death Valley?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that where the death panels are located?
Click to expand...

Where else? Along with more desperate attempts at shit slinging..


----------



## NYcarbineer

Dschrute3 said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> My retirement plans and investments are smiling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...until the bubble bursts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to factor that in your decision-making process. There will be a downturn in the Markets. That's just the nature of the beast. Make wise decisions now, or suffer the consequences later.
Click to expand...


When the bear market comes, the muppets will suddenly decide that maybe Trump doesn't impact the markets after all

lol


----------



## Moonglow

Dschrute3 said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> My retirement plans and investments are smiling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...until the bubble bursts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to factor that in your decision-making process. There will be a downturn in the Markets. That's just the nature of the beast. Make wise decisions now, or suffer the consequences later.
Click to expand...

Buy into long term investments like food and electricity..Although liquor stores do well in times of good and bad..


----------



## NYcarbineer

Oh, and just for the record, the market is actually down today.


----------



## Moonglow

NYcarbineer said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> My retirement plans and investments are smiling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...until the bubble bursts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to factor that in your decision-making process. There will be a downturn in the Markets. That's just the nature of the beast. Make wise decisions now, or suffer the consequences later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the bear market comes, the muppets will suddenly decide that maybe Trump doesn't impact the markets after all
> 
> lol
Click to expand...

So far this summer, there is a glut in cars or a slow down in sales, running out of suckers for subprime auto loans and a slowdown in housing sales...


----------



## Spare_change

NYcarbineer said:


> Oh, and just for the record, the market is actually down today.


Actually, the DOW is up 19 points today ... but, hell, facts have never been important to you, anyway.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Moonglow said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> My retirement plans and investments are smiling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...until the bubble bursts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to factor that in your decision-making process. There will be a downturn in the Markets. That's just the nature of the beast. Make wise decisions now, or suffer the consequences later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the bear market comes, the muppets will suddenly decide that maybe Trump doesn't impact the markets after all
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So far this summer, there is a glut in cars or a slow down in sales, running out of suckers for subprime auto loans and a slowdown in housing sales...
Click to expand...


Pretty soon you'll hear the 'experts' start saying, 'it's different this time', referring to the likelihood of a bear market and recession,

and then you'll know the end of the bull market is nigh.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Spare_change said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and just for the record, the market is actually down today.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the DOW is up 19 points today ... but, hell, facts have never been important to you, anyway.
Click to expand...


You're an idiot.  The Dow represents 30 stocks.

^W5000 Interactive Stock Chart | Wilshire 5000 Total Market Inde Stock - Yahoo Finance


----------



## Moonglow

NYcarbineer said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> My retirement plans and investments are smiling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...until the bubble bursts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to factor that in your decision-making process. There will be a downturn in the Markets. That's just the nature of the beast. Make wise decisions now, or suffer the consequences later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the bear market comes, the muppets will suddenly decide that maybe Trump doesn't impact the markets after all
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So far this summer, there is a glut in cars or a slow down in sales, running out of suckers for subprime auto loans and a slowdown in housing sales...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty soon you'll hear the 'experts' start saying, 'it's different this time', referring to the likelihood of a bear market and recession,
> 
> and then you'll know the end of the bull market is nigh.
Click to expand...

It's just a matter of time, or a sharp rise in a commodity due to a natural occurrence or a human one..


----------



## Moonglow

I put my money into black market weed, I get a better return..


----------



## NYcarbineer

Moonglow said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...until the bubble bursts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to factor that in your decision-making process. There will be a downturn in the Markets. That's just the nature of the beast. Make wise decisions now, or suffer the consequences later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the bear market comes, the muppets will suddenly decide that maybe Trump doesn't impact the markets after all
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So far this summer, there is a glut in cars or a slow down in sales, running out of suckers for subprime auto loans and a slowdown in housing sales...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty soon you'll hear the 'experts' start saying, 'it's different this time', referring to the likelihood of a bear market and recession,
> 
> and then you'll know the end of the bull market is nigh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's just a matter of time, or a sharp rise in a commodity due to a natural occurrence or a human one..
Click to expand...


Or, more simply, when you run out of buyers willing to buy stock at these prices.


----------



## Moonglow

NYcarbineer said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to factor that in your decision-making process. There will be a downturn in the Markets. That's just the nature of the beast. Make wise decisions now, or suffer the consequences later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the bear market comes, the muppets will suddenly decide that maybe Trump doesn't impact the markets after all
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So far this summer, there is a glut in cars or a slow down in sales, running out of suckers for subprime auto loans and a slowdown in housing sales...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty soon you'll hear the 'experts' start saying, 'it's different this time', referring to the likelihood of a bear market and recession,
> 
> and then you'll know the end of the bull market is nigh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's just a matter of time, or a sharp rise in a commodity due to a natural occurrence or a human one..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or, more simply, when you run out of buyers willing to buy stock at these prices.
Click to expand...

Yeah....This time the debt load is larger in corporate America...


----------



## Spare_change

NYcarbineer said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and just for the record, the market is actually down today.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the DOW is up 19 points today ... but, hell, facts have never been important to you, anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.  The Dow represents 30 stocks.
> 
> ^W5000 Interactive Stock Chart | Wilshire 5000 Total Market Inde Stock - Yahoo Finance
Click to expand...

Name calling?

Ever so mature.

Grow the fuck up.


----------



## Spare_change

NYcarbineer said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to factor that in your decision-making process. There will be a downturn in the Markets. That's just the nature of the beast. Make wise decisions now, or suffer the consequences later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the bear market comes, the muppets will suddenly decide that maybe Trump doesn't impact the markets after all
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So far this summer, there is a glut in cars or a slow down in sales, running out of suckers for subprime auto loans and a slowdown in housing sales...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty soon you'll hear the 'experts' start saying, 'it's different this time', referring to the likelihood of a bear market and recession,
> 
> and then you'll know the end of the bull market is nigh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's just a matter of time, or a sharp rise in a commodity due to a natural occurrence or a human one..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or, more simply, when you run out of buyers willing to buy stock at these prices.
Click to expand...

Ok --- that's about as ignorant a statement as it gets.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Dschrute3 said:


> Dang, Trump killin it son!
> 
> 
> The Dow Jones industrial average notched another milestone on Wednesday, breaking above 22,000 for the first time.
> 
> The 30-stock index broke above that level before holding just 17 points higher. The Dow reached the record with a boost from Apple's stock, which surged nearly 4 percent after posting quarterly results that blew expectations out of the water.
> 
> The company reported earnings per share of $1.67 on revenue of $45.4 billion. Analysts polled by Reuters expected earnings per share of $1.57 on revenue of $44.89 billion.
> 
> DRUDGE REPORT 2017®




record setting like five days in a row 

--LOL


----------



## Dschrute3

NYcarbineer said:


> If a president has to be assigned responsibility for where the market is,  that would be Obama.  Virtually all of the economic policies from his presidency are still in place,
> 
> such as, the higher tax rate on those in the top bracket, you know, the one that the muppets assured us would destroy the economy.



Uh, your boy Hussein isn't the President anymore. You'd know that if you didn't only consume Democrat Fake News shite. And of course they're assigned responsibility for where the market is. What are you 12yrs old or something? Wake up kid. All Presidents are held accountable for the Economy.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Muhammed said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> My retirement plans and investments are smiling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...until the bubble bursts.
Click to expand...


The market goes up and down.  Over the long term it goes up.  Of course, we wouldn't have these bubbles if we weren't spending more than we have and the Fed wasn't constantly manipulating our currency.


----------



## BluesLegend

LMAO remember all the establishment dire warnings about how the stock market would collapse under Trump.


----------



## Muhammed

BluesLegend said:


> LMAO remember all the establishment dire warnings about how the stock market would collapse under Trump.


It will. Right now the DOW is ~4 times higher than was a decade ago.  And there is no way that those companies are worth 4X as much as they were 10 years ago.

It's a huge bubble ready to burst and a lot of middle class people are going to get fucked when it does. Especially those who are nearing retirement.


----------



## Slyhunter

Muhammed said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO remember all the establishment dire warnings about how the stock market would collapse under Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> It will. Right now the DOW is ~4 times higher than was a decade ago.  And there is no way that those companies are worth 4X as much as they were 10 years ago.
> 
> It's a huge bubble ready to burst and a lot of middle class people are going to get fucked when it does. Especially those who are nearing retirement.
Click to expand...

The value of stock isn't how much a company is worth today but an estimate on how much they will make in the future.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Moonglow said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the bear market comes, the muppets will suddenly decide that maybe Trump doesn't impact the markets after all
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> So far this summer, there is a glut in cars or a slow down in sales, running out of suckers for subprime auto loans and a slowdown in housing sales...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty soon you'll hear the 'experts' start saying, 'it's different this time', referring to the likelihood of a bear market and recession,
> 
> and then you'll know the end of the bull market is nigh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's just a matter of time, or a sharp rise in a commodity due to a natural occurrence or a human one..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or, more simply, when you run out of buyers willing to buy stock at these prices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah....This time the debt load is larger in corporate America...
Click to expand...


With record earnings and record low interest rates.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Muhammed said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO remember all the establishment dire warnings about how the stock market would collapse under Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> It will. Right now the DOW is ~4 times higher than was a decade ago.  And there is no way that those companies are worth 4X as much as they were 10 years ago.
> 
> It's a huge bubble ready to burst and a lot of middle class people are going to get fucked when it does. Especially those who are nearing retirement.
Click to expand...


* And there is no way that those companies are worth 4X as much as they were 10 years ago.*

Why not? What are they worth?
How do you know?


----------



## tycho1572

Spare_change said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the bear market comes, the muppets will suddenly decide that maybe Trump doesn't impact the markets after all
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> So far this summer, there is a glut in cars or a slow down in sales, running out of suckers for subprime auto loans and a slowdown in housing sales...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty soon you'll hear the 'experts' start saying, 'it's different this time', referring to the likelihood of a bear market and recession,
> 
> and then you'll know the end of the bull market is nigh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's just a matter of time, or a sharp rise in a commodity due to a natural occurrence or a human one..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or, more simply, when you run out of buyers willing to buy stock at these prices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok --- that's about as ignorant a statement as it gets.
Click to expand...

Those are the only kind carb knows how to make.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Spare_change said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the bear market comes, the muppets will suddenly decide that maybe Trump doesn't impact the markets after all
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> So far this summer, there is a glut in cars or a slow down in sales, running out of suckers for subprime auto loans and a slowdown in housing sales...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty soon you'll hear the 'experts' start saying, 'it's different this time', referring to the likelihood of a bear market and recession,
> 
> and then you'll know the end of the bull market is nigh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's just a matter of time, or a sharp rise in a commodity due to a natural occurrence or a human one..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or, more simply, when you run out of buyers willing to buy stock at these prices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok --- that's about as ignorant a statement as it gets.
Click to expand...


You have no clue how supply and demand works in a market do you?


----------



## NYcarbineer

Oh my, look whose stock market beat Trump's in the first 6 months:






GODDAM that's funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spare_change

NYcarbineer said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far this summer, there is a glut in cars or a slow down in sales, running out of suckers for subprime auto loans and a slowdown in housing sales...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty soon you'll hear the 'experts' start saying, 'it's different this time', referring to the likelihood of a bear market and recession,
> 
> and then you'll know the end of the bull market is nigh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's just a matter of time, or a sharp rise in a commodity due to a natural occurrence or a human one..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or, more simply, when you run out of buyers willing to buy stock at these prices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok --- that's about as ignorant a statement as it gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no clue how supply and demand works in a market do you?
Click to expand...

i will ignore the rampant ignorance exposed by your remark.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Spare_change said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty soon you'll hear the 'experts' start saying, 'it's different this time', referring to the likelihood of a bear market and recession,
> 
> and then you'll know the end of the bull market is nigh.
> 
> 
> 
> It's just a matter of time, or a sharp rise in a commodity due to a natural occurrence or a human one..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or, more simply, when you run out of buyers willing to buy stock at these prices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok --- that's about as ignorant a statement as it gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no clue how supply and demand works in a market do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i will ignore the rampant ignorance exposed by your remark.
Click to expand...


I think this poster has given up.


----------



## Wry Catcher

BlackFlag said:


> Yes rhe market's been doing great the last 8 or so years



Watch as the Narcissist-in-Chief takes credit for the hard work Obama and his Administration did in ending the Great Recession of 2007 - 2009.  Efforts by the Right Wing to discredit Obama, and to credit  Trump is a product of the Ministry of Truth as described in *1984.* 

There is nothing good about the Orwellian Administration of Trump&Co.


----------



## Spare_change

NYcarbineer said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's just a matter of time, or a sharp rise in a commodity due to a natural occurrence or a human one..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or, more simply, when you run out of buyers willing to buy stock at these prices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok --- that's about as ignorant a statement as it gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no clue how supply and demand works in a market do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i will ignore the rampant ignorance exposed by your remark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think this poster has given up.
Click to expand...

No --- hardly that. 

But when I see a post like yours, I recognize that you don't need a response, you need an education. I, in turn, am not the least bit interested in spending the time it would take to teach you the rudiments of economics.

However, I recognize that it is your very ignorance that prevents you from understanding the naivete of such a remark. I strongly suggest that, before you embarrass yourself further, that you spend the time learning macroeconomic theory. A great place to start would be Khan Academy.com.


----------



## Spare_change

Wry Catcher said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes rhe market's been doing great the last 8 or so years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch as the Narcissist-in-Chief takes credit for the hard work Obama and his Administration did in ending the Great Recession of 2007 - 2009.  Efforts by the Right Wing to discredit Obama, and to credit  Trump is a product of the Ministry of Truth as described in *1984.*
> 
> There is nothing good about the Orwellian Administration of Trump&Co.
Click to expand...

You probably need to go to school with your fellow illusionist, NYcarbineer.


----------



## Wry Catcher

miketx said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes rhe market's been doing great the last 8 or so years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense! We lost a ton of money under the purple lipped jug head.
Click to expand...


Post above by an unabashed damn liar.


----------



## Wry Catcher

NYcarbineer said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> My retirement plans and investments are smiling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...until the bubble bursts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to factor that in your decision-making process. There will be a downturn in the Markets. That's just the nature of the beast. Make wise decisions now, or suffer the consequences later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the bear market comes, the muppets will suddenly decide that maybe Trump doesn't impact the markets after all
> 
> lol
Click to expand...


Without hypocrisy, the Trumpanzees would be struck even dumber.


----------



## miketx

Wry Catcher said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes rhe market's been doing great the last 8 or so years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense! We lost a ton of money under the purple lipped jug head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post above by an unabashed damn liar.
Click to expand...

We lost thousands from our 401k. Whether scum such as you believe it is of no consequence.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Dschrute3 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a president has to be assigned responsibility for where the market is,  that would be Obama.  Virtually all of the economic policies from his presidency are still in place,
> 
> such as, the higher tax rate on those in the top bracket, you know, the one that the muppets assured us would destroy the economy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, your boy Hussein isn't the President anymore. You'd know that if you didn't only consume Democrat Fake News shite. And of course they're assigned responsibility for where the market is. What are you 12yrs old or something? Wake up kid. All Presidents are held accountable for the Economy.
Click to expand...


Herein ^^^ is the stock hypocrisy of Trumpanzees and the lunatic fringe (LF) - but I repeat myself.  

In 2009, during the darkest of days when we were losing jobs hand over foot, the stock market was dropping fast and the real estate market was in free fall, the LF was blaming Obama, for what was for that year the Bush Economy Obama inherited.  His recovery would have been swifter had not McConnell and Boehner worked so very hard to discredit and block his efforts to prevent the total collapse of the economy.

  Now, that the Narcissist-in-Chief is reaping the benefits of the Obama Recovery, the LF is giving Trump all the credit.  Is it ignorance that drives a Trumpanzee?  Or are damn lies the only thing they have to offer.


----------



## miketx

Wry Catcher said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a president has to be assigned responsibility for where the market is,  that would be Obama.  Virtually all of the economic policies from his presidency are still in place,
> 
> such as, the higher tax rate on those in the top bracket, you know, the one that the muppets assured us would destroy the economy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, your boy Hussein isn't the President anymore. You'd know that if you didn't only consume Democrat Fake News shite. And of course they're assigned responsibility for where the market is. What are you 12yrs old or something? Wake up kid. All Presidents are held accountable for the Economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Herein ^^^ is the stock hypocrisy of Trumpanzees and the lunatic fringe (LF) - but I repeat myself.
> 
> In 2009, during the darkest of days when we were losing jobs hand over foot, the stock market was dropping fast and the real estate market was in free fall, the LF was blaming Obama, for what was for that year the Bush Economy Obama inherited.  His recovery would have been swifter had not McConnell and Boehner worked so very hard to discredit and block his efforts to prevent the total collapse of the economy.
> 
> Now, that the Narcissist-in-Chief is reaping the benefits of the Obama Recovery, the LF is giving Trump all the credit.  Is it ignorance that drives a Trumpanzee?  Or are damn lies the only thing they have to offer.
Click to expand...

The stock market took off the very day Trump was elected. Deny it all you want! You and the liberal scum lost and you can't stand it.


----------



## Wry Catcher

miketx said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes rhe market's been doing great the last 8 or so years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense! We lost a ton of money under the purple lipped jug head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post above by an unabashed damn liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We lost thousands from our 401k. Whether scum such as you believe it is of no consequence.
Click to expand...


"Scum"?  More proof that you're a punk.  Thousand were lost?  More lies from the resident bullshitter, it was 100's of billions of $$$$ lost in The Market and in Real Estate even before President Obama took the oath of office in January of 2009.

BTW, you're are not even a good liar, which is true of most punks and dirt bags like you.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Wry Catcher said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes rhe market's been doing great the last 8 or so years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch as the Narcissist-in-Chief takes credit for the hard work Obama and his Administration did in ending the Great Recession of 2007 - 2009.  Efforts by the Right Wing to discredit Obama, and to credit  Trump is a product of the Ministry of Truth as described in *1984.*
> 
> There is nothing good about the Orwellian Administration of Trump&Co.
Click to expand...

*
Watch as the Narcissist-in-Chief takes credit for the hard work Obama and his Administration did in ending the Great Recession of 2007 - 2009.* 

What work did they do? Anything besides their "stimulus"?


----------



## Wry Catcher

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes rhe market's been doing great the last 8 or so years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch as the Narcissist-in-Chief takes credit for the hard work Obama and his Administration did in ending the Great Recession of 2007 - 2009.  Efforts by the Right Wing to discredit Obama, and to credit  Trump is a product of the Ministry of Truth as described in *1984.*
> 
> There is nothing good about the Orwellian Administration of Trump&Co.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Watch as the Narcissist-in-Chief takes credit for the hard work Obama and his Administration did in ending the Great Recession of 2007 - 2009.*
> 
> What work did they do? Anything besides their "stimulus"?
Click to expand...


Here's some thing to consider, #10 should be #1.

Obama's First 100 Days: 10 Achievements You Didn't Know About | HuffPost

Here is a more comprehensive list, food for thought of those not on a diet, i.e. the willfully ignorant one.

Timeline of Barack Obama's first year in office


----------



## miketx

The huffingpuffington post is a worse liar that the NYT and Washington Post combined. For some reason they love the purple lipped jug head who destroyed the stock market.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Wry Catcher said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes rhe market's been doing great the last 8 or so years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch as the Narcissist-in-Chief takes credit for the hard work Obama and his Administration did in ending the Great Recession of 2007 - 2009.  Efforts by the Right Wing to discredit Obama, and to credit  Trump is a product of the Ministry of Truth as described in *1984.*
> 
> There is nothing good about the Orwellian Administration of Trump&Co.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Watch as the Narcissist-in-Chief takes credit for the hard work Obama and his Administration did in ending the Great Recession of 2007 - 2009.*
> 
> What work did they do? Anything besides their "stimulus"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's some thing to consider, #10 should be #1.
> 
> Obama's First 100 Days: 10 Achievements You Didn't Know About | HuffPost
> 
> Here is a more comprehensive list, food for thought of those not on a diet, i.e. the willfully ignorant one.
> 
> Timeline of Barack Obama's first year in office
Click to expand...


That's awesome!
Did you have a list of things he did to help end the recession?


----------



## Wry Catcher

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes rhe market's been doing great the last 8 or so years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch as the Narcissist-in-Chief takes credit for the hard work Obama and his Administration did in ending the Great Recession of 2007 - 2009.  Efforts by the Right Wing to discredit Obama, and to credit  Trump is a product of the Ministry of Truth as described in *1984.*
> 
> There is nothing good about the Orwellian Administration of Trump&Co.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Watch as the Narcissist-in-Chief takes credit for the hard work Obama and his Administration did in ending the Great Recession of 2007 - 2009.*
> 
> What work did they do? Anything besides their "stimulus"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's some thing to consider, #10 should be #1.
> 
> Obama's First 100 Days: 10 Achievements You Didn't Know About | HuffPost
> 
> Here is a more comprehensive list, food for thought of those not on a diet, i.e. the willfully ignorant one.
> 
> Timeline of Barack Obama's first year in office
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's awesome!
> Did you have a list of things he did to help end the recession?
Click to expand...


What Has Obama Done? 11 Major Accomplishments


----------



## miketx

Wry Catcher said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes rhe market's been doing great the last 8 or so years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch as the Narcissist-in-Chief takes credit for the hard work Obama and his Administration did in ending the Great Recession of 2007 - 2009.  Efforts by the Right Wing to discredit Obama, and to credit  Trump is a product of the Ministry of Truth as described in *1984.*
> 
> There is nothing good about the Orwellian Administration of Trump&Co.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Watch as the Narcissist-in-Chief takes credit for the hard work Obama and his Administration did in ending the Great Recession of 2007 - 2009.*
> 
> What work did they do? Anything besides their "stimulus"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's some thing to consider, #10 should be #1.
> 
> Obama's First 100 Days: 10 Achievements You Didn't Know About | HuffPost
> 
> Here is a more comprehensive list, food for thought of those not on a diet, i.e. the willfully ignorant one.
> 
> Timeline of Barack Obama's first year in office
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's awesome!
> Did you have a list of things he did to help end the recession?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Has Obama Done? 11 Major Accomplishments
Click to expand...

What has obama done? 

Destroyed race relations.
Divided the country.
Increased unemployment.
Weakened our military.
Kissed every foreign leaders ass he could.
Sent representatives of the government to criminals funerals.
Sold guns to drug runners and got BP agents killed
Allowed illegals to have free reign.
Destroyed the democratic party.
Destroyed health care.
Taxed people for not having health care.
Gave Iran Nukes.
Gave Iran 400 million dollars.
Got Police murdered.
Refused to act when we were threatened by Lil Kim so Trump has to deal with it.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Wry Catcher said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes rhe market's been doing great the last 8 or so years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch as the Narcissist-in-Chief takes credit for the hard work Obama and his Administration did in ending the Great Recession of 2007 - 2009.  Efforts by the Right Wing to discredit Obama, and to credit  Trump is a product of the Ministry of Truth as described in *1984.*
> 
> There is nothing good about the Orwellian Administration of Trump&Co.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Watch as the Narcissist-in-Chief takes credit for the hard work Obama and his Administration did in ending the Great Recession of 2007 - 2009.*
> 
> What work did they do? Anything besides their "stimulus"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's some thing to consider, #10 should be #1.
> 
> Obama's First 100 Days: 10 Achievements You Didn't Know About | HuffPost
> 
> Here is a more comprehensive list, food for thought of those not on a diet, i.e. the willfully ignorant one.
> 
> Timeline of Barack Obama's first year in office
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's awesome!
> Did you have a list of things he did to help end the recession?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Has Obama Done? 11 Major Accomplishments
Click to expand...


Can you narrow that list down to the ones that you give credit for ending the recession?


----------



## Dschrute3

Wry Catcher said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a president has to be assigned responsibility for where the market is,  that would be Obama.  Virtually all of the economic policies from his presidency are still in place,
> 
> such as, the higher tax rate on those in the top bracket, you know, the one that the muppets assured us would destroy the economy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, your boy Hussein isn't the President anymore. You'd know that if you didn't only consume Democrat Fake News shite. And of course they're assigned responsibility for where the market is. What are you 12yrs old or something? Wake up kid. All Presidents are held accountable for the Economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Herein ^^^ is the stock hypocrisy of Trumpanzees and the lunatic fringe (LF) - but I repeat myself.
> 
> In 2009, during the darkest of days when we were losing jobs hand over foot, the stock market was dropping fast and the real estate market was in free fall, the LF was blaming Obama, for what was for that year the Bush Economy Obama inherited.  His recovery would have been swifter had not McConnell and Boehner worked so very hard to discredit and block his efforts to prevent the total collapse of the economy.
> 
> Now, that the Narcissist-in-Chief is reaping the benefits of the Obama Recovery, the LF is giving Trump all the credit.  Is it ignorance that drives a Trumpanzee?  Or are damn lies the only thing they have to offer.
Click to expand...


Aw, you're a whiny child. All Presidents are held accountable for the Economy. And your boy Hussein isn't the President anymore. Deal with it.


----------



## Muhammed

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes rhe market's been doing great the last 8 or so years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch as the Narcissist-in-Chief takes credit for the hard work Obama and his Administration did in ending the Great Recession of 2007 - 2009.  Efforts by the Right Wing to discredit Obama, and to credit  Trump is a product of the Ministry of Truth as described in *1984.*
> 
> There is nothing good about the Orwellian Administration of Trump&Co.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Watch as the Narcissist-in-Chief takes credit for the hard work Obama and his Administration did in ending the Great Recession of 2007 - 2009.*
> 
> What work did they do? Anything besides their "stimulus"?
Click to expand...

Obama and the Democrats instituted policies that caused the Obama economic depression.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Muhammed said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes rhe market's been doing great the last 8 or so years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch as the Narcissist-in-Chief takes credit for the hard work Obama and his Administration did in ending the Great Recession of 2007 - 2009.  Efforts by the Right Wing to discredit Obama, and to credit  Trump is a product of the Ministry of Truth as described in *1984.*
> 
> There is nothing good about the Orwellian Administration of Trump&Co.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Watch as the Narcissist-in-Chief takes credit for the hard work Obama and his Administration did in ending the Great Recession of 2007 - 2009.*
> 
> What work did they do? Anything besides their "stimulus"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama and the Democrats instituted policies that caused the Obama economic depression.
Click to expand...


Keep on keeping on and soon enough you might even begin to believe your lies.


----------



## Winco

Time for an UpDate.



miketx said:


> What has obama done?
> 
> Destroyed race relations.  And Trump Stain has divided the Country Daily. Worse than Obama haters ever imagined.
> Divided the country.   And Trump Stain has divided the Country Daily. Worse than Obama haters ever imagined.
> Increased unemployment.  Seriously, where did you get your stats?  Absolutely Fake News.
> Weakened our military.  How?  Always the strongest Military in the World.  Bone Spurs has done what differently?
> Kissed every foreign leaders ass he could. trump kisses these Asses.  Putin, Kim, Erdogan.
> Sent representatives of the government to criminals funerals.  M-kay.
> Sold guns to drug runners and got BP agents killed.  Terrible, but hyperbole.
> Allowed illegals to have free reign.  Free Reign of What?
> Destroyed the democratic party.  lol, trump has destroyed the party of...…  trump is his own party.
> Destroyed health care.  Not true, gave millions health coverage.  Trump, "who knew HC could be so hard."  Idiot.
> Taxed people for not having health care.  True, How did trump stain make HC better, as promised on day 1.
> Gave Iran Nukes.  WTF?  How, When, Did Fox run a story?
> Gave Iran 400 million dollars.  For the 400Millionith time, it was court ordered to return Iran's own MONEY.
> Got Police murdered.  Guns don't Kill People.  Obama left his handgun on the counter, didn't fire a single shot.  Weird.
> Refused to act when we were threatened by Lil Kim so Trump has to deal with it.  That has went well.  Trump accomplished ?



Destroyed race relations.  And Trump Stain has divided the Country Daily. Worse than Obama haters ever imagined.
Divided the country.   And Trump Stain has divided the Country Daily. Worse than Obama haters ever imagined.
Increased unemployment.  Seriously, where did you get your stats?  Absolutely Fake News.
Weakened our military.  How?  Always the strongest Military in the World.  Bone Spurs has done what differently?
Kissed every foreign leaders ass he could. trump kisses these Asses.  Putin, Kim, Erdogan.
Sent representatives of the government to criminals funerals.  M-kay.
Sold guns to drug runners and got BP agents killed.  Terrible, but hyperbole.
Allowed illegals to have free reign.  Free Reign of What? 
Destroyed the democratic party.  lol, trump has destroyed the party of...…  trump is his own party. 
Destroyed health care.  Not true, gave millions health coverage.  Trump, "who knew HC could be so hard."  Idiot.
Taxed people for not having health care.  True, How did trump stain make HC better, as promised on day 1.
Gave Iran Nukes.  WTF?  How, When, Did Fox run a story?
Gave Iran 400 million dollars.  For the 400Millionith time, it was court ordered to return Iran's own MONEY.  
Got Police murdered.  Guns don't Kill People.  Obama left his handgun on the counter, didn't fire a single shot.  Weird.
Refused to act when we were threatened by Lil Kim so Trump has to deal with it. That has went well. Trump accomplished ?​


----------

